

Few things about Google Plus you didnt notice - sidgoyal
http://sidgoyal.blinkk.me/few-things-about-google-plus-you-didnt-notice-37

======
Vitaly
"You can never create another social network by solving the problem of the
Geeks."

Yeah, tell that to twitter.

------
Yana_Convelife
I have seen hot chicks request G+ invites on FB, so perhaps this speaks to
your friend circle on FB. :P But you do have a point; the ratio of females on
G+ is so far low and the few that have it are "unpopular" as the most popular
users being mostly guys: [http://socialstatistics.com/?number=100&kind=user-
circle...](http://socialstatistics.com/?number=100&kind=user-circles)

I doubt that G+ will fail for this reason, but with more well-balanced
demographic it could probably get critical mass faster...

------
dasil003
For as rambling as this is, he might have a point.

------
shahoo
Once you get the early adopters you hit a tipping point and the rest of the
market will follow, this is the way of the technology adoption lifecycle. This
poorly written article has it exactly wrong.

------
zyfo
This is a poorly written article/rant.

Basically its only real point is that Google should've gone for "hot chicks
with pics" rather than "techy geeks" since that's how one builds social
networks (or rather, that's what Facebook did and ergo what Google should do).

